# Suche: Maus mit seitlichem Scrollrad oder vergleichbarem



## Friegue (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

vom vielen Klicken und Scrollen durch Dokumente und Internetseiten habe ich bereits Schmerzen im Zeigefinger. Erste Maßnahme war die linke und rechte Maustaste zu vertauschen. Das war aber leider nur die halbe Miete.

Um den Zeigefinger weiter zu entlasten bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einer *Maus mit einem Scrollrad, das sich zB über den Daumen bedienen lässt*.
Meine Suche im Internet war bisher leider erfolglos. Ich hoffe, hier eine Empfehlung zu bekommen. Entweder zu einer Maus mit der beschriebenen Eigenschaft, oder ganz andere Tips zur Entlastung des rechten Zeigefingers?
Letzte Alternative wäre ein Umstieg auf die linke Hand.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2015)

Das Daumenrad: Das zweite Rad an der Maus - PC-WELT

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=cyborg+rat+7+daumenrad

Mehr konnte ich nicht finden.


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2015)

hier noch eine : Mad Catz® R.A.T. 5 Gaming Mouse for PC and Mac


----------



## Friegue (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

danke für die raschen Hinweise. 
Über die MX Revolution bin ich auch schon gestolpert. Soweit ich bisher in Erfahrung bringen konnte, dient das Daumenrad bei solchen Mäusen zum seitlichen Scrollen oder um die Applikation zu wechseln. 
Und so eine krasse Gaming Mouse schaut schon toll aus, ist aber an meinem Büro Arbeitsplatz etwas fehl am Platz. 
Falls nicht noch jemand einen konkreten Hinweis hat, bei welcher Mouse das seitliche Scrollrad definitiv zum vertikalen Scrollen umprogrammiert werden kann, werd ich mir einfach mal solche Mäuse auf Amazon bestellen, ausprobieren und ggf eben wieder zurück schicken


----------



## LowriderRoxx (8. Dezember 2015)

Deaktivierbare Rasterung des Mausrads hilft auch. 

Gerade wegen der geringeren Belastung verwende ich sowohl privat als auch auf der Arbeit eine Logitech G502. Die ganzen zusätzlichen Features brauch ich nicht, aber optionale Rasterung des Mausrads ist einfach eine Wohltat für den Zeigefinger. Wenn es die Form der Maus dann auch noch ermöglicht, ohne große Umstellung gelegentlich den Mittelfinger zum Scrollen zu verwenden, umso besser.


----------



## Gast20180705 (8. Dezember 2015)

Friegue schrieb:


> Und so eine krasse Gaming Mouse schaut schon toll aus, ist aber an meinem Büro Arbeitsplatz etwas fehl am Platz.



Ich habe selber an meinem Arbeitsplatz eine RAT5 und Razor Naga. Anfangs kamen auch erst komische Fragen oder Anmerkungen und da habe ich dann den jeweiligen Kollegen einmal durch ein Datenbankdiagramm scrollen lassen. 2 Kollegen einer davon 50+ haben, dann nur nach dem Preis gefragt und mittlweile selber eine.


----------

